# Vaping in public



## AlphaDog (20/4/16)

So I've started feeling very self conscious lately about vaping in public areas or at work (in the smoking area) or in my car while in traffic etc etc. Main reason is the huge ass clouds I put out. People stare, some look totally confused, some cigarette smokers even move away from the clouds. Hey I can't change the wind direction! Lol...

How do you people handle this?


----------



## moey0208 (20/4/16)

Best thing to do is keep doing what you do. I've had the same problem, and still do when driving. But with time you will get used to it. Its not everyday that people see huge ass clouds from someone who is driving. Apart from the driving , friends have gotten used me vaping and so it has become like a norm. So i just keep doing what i do and don't worry about people's stereotypical remarks etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (20/4/16)

I just try to be as respectful as possible when vaping in public. If people complain, I apologise and move someplace else. Less drama. Driving on the other hand, I wind up my windows - turn up the AC and hotbox!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/4/16)

I don't vape where smoking isn't allowed. But if i'm outdoors i let rip.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/4/16)

Cloud chasing in public is bad form. We simply do not rile up our fellow man out of sheer disregard.

Fact is the larger masses are totally uneducated about vaping. As such it is viewed like any new or underground cultural phenomenon: with suspicion.

As cigarette smokers we dealt with the fact our habit annoys others in a way that did not bother us too much. If we want vaping accepted then we need to row the same boat unfortunately.

You are merely feeling consideration for your peers. This is very good. It is on the same level as not pumping your music at max volume. Even if you want to.

We are still figuring out the socially acceptable way to vaporize in public. And as such regard needs to be shown to said public.

However, when it comes to smoking areas... CLOUD IT UP. This space has been set aside for you to do that. It is granted to you by government and your work place. It helps you be productive as long as you are not tooting away in the smoke room all day. If cigarette smokers dont like it.. TOUGH BANAS. Do you like their stinky smoke on your clothes? Do you appreciate having to inhale their secondary smoke as a non-smoker? In this case, you have a moral right backed up by medical benefits to excercise your right to blow a friggin cloud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/16)

REO in areas where cloud blowing would be frowned upon... Outdoors or in my car... Gemini baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> REO in areas where cloud blowing would be frowned upon... Outdoors or in my car... Gemini baby!


One more point to the Reo. I am seeing the reasons to own one more clearly every day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (20/4/16)

Being disrespectful and causing a nuisance with clouds doesn't help vaping one little bit. All that will happen is vaping will be banned in all public areas and we will have no one to blame except our 'stupid selves'.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## AlphaDog (20/4/16)

Ok. Let me clarify. I do not vape in areas where smoking is not alowed.

Im saying that when I do vape, I dont enjoy the attention that a big aromamizer supreme mounted on a VT200 brings, as well as the stares at the clouds. I just want to vape in peace lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/4/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Ok. Let me clarify. I do not vape in areas where smoking is not alowed.
> 
> Im saying that when I do vape, I dont enjoy the attention that a big aromamizer supreme mounted on a VT200 brings, as well as the stares at the clouds. I just want to vape in peace lol


The answers you seek are within the words you spoke here...

We were all referring to smoking areas in the above posts.

Ironic isnt it, we quit smoking to be stared at even more except now its smokers too lol..

Non smokers hate on vaping a lot less than smokers. Had a dude puffing on his fag call my mod a "douche flute"

Loool..

Have fun dying young of an agonizing disease smoker boy lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AlphaDog (20/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> The answers you seek are within the words you spoke here...
> 
> We were all referring to smoking areas in the above posts.
> 
> ...


Haven't smoked a cig in 13 months

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex (20/4/16)

For me vaping is about getting the nicotine satisfaction that smoking used to provide, the flavours are an added bonus. This is not going to be a popular view around here, but the stereotypical vape bro with a neck beard blowing a huge cloud.... why? nobody really cares.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (20/4/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Haven't smoked a cig in 13 months


That is a serious achievement - give yourself a pat on the back. Well done.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos (20/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> One more point to the Reo. I am seeing the reasons to own one more clearly every day.


My reos are set up to blow a cloud if needs be. Although it was never intended as a cloud machine. I tend to take 7 to 10 second inhales in the car or in open areas. 
In non smoking areas I tend to do 2 to 3 second inhales and gold it for the remaining time with minimal vapour evident on exhale.
Personally I think cloud blowers should stay away from public because most people have a problem with the colour of your shoes these days. 
Just saying. 
Be sensible. Be responsible.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (20/4/16)

Just to add: my FIL smokes everywhere in his house. His wife hates it. She is always bitching about it and she tells me a lot as well.
Long story short she loves the smell of my vapour but complains to her daughters how I am a bloody chimney and how unhealthy vaping is and how I'm going to die. Bearing in mind I have educated her in the benefits of vaping she thinks anything that looks like smoke must be smoke and the more of it that comes out your mouth, the more possessed by the devil you are.
Bottom line is people think vapour is smoke regardless of how nice it smells and regardless of what they may know.

Edit: I even convinced her to toot on my vape and she liked it. Some people are just natural assholes. I prefer to think of myself as a hemroid as I irritate assholes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (23/4/16)

In public I to try and limit my cloud production to a minimal but in the car or home I couldn't care less unless there is something intresting on the TV or we have visitors... home was a problem at first so I got everyone vaping and now we all have cloud comps especially my mother and I lol.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

